# First quilt top is Kitty Cat approved.



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Got my first ever quilt top all put together, and it's not to bad. I think the cat approves.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I really like the fabrics you used.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Very pretty - and so it the cat - they look good together!

My cushions are approved too.









Though the Siamese may have to find another spot, she does not match as well as the calico.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love both! AND I seriously want another cat.......


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> Very pretty - and so it the cat - they look good together!
> 
> My cushions are approved too.
> 
> ...


I have a long-haired calico who looks exactly like yours. She's a very sleepy kitty. Sleeping keeps her pretty.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Lilith, I like how the colors of the quilt coordinate with kitty. You made it especially for kitty didn't you?

Seriously, I like how the black sets off the brightness of the quilt squares.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Lolita, you did a very good job. love the colors and the cat.Malignant, the other cat is there for contrast.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Lolita, sorry for misspelling your name. I,m sending this on my kindle fire and not use to pecking with one finger.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Macybaby, your cushions look great! Congrats on getting them finished.
ginnie5, I do love my Fester Kitty, but he would not approve of another cat .... the Dog was a stretch lol! So you will have to get one for me.
vicki, I didn't plan on coordinating them. So that top is not built for the cat .... The original plan was not to make a "pretty quilt" or even worry to much about anything other than practice cutting, and sewing 1/4 inch seams. I found a ste of purple, pink, and blue fat quarters with 5 FQ in each for $1.99! If I was going to mess something up on my first quilt, I wanted it to be an affordable mistake. Once I got all those bright blocks laid out next to one another, I thought wowzers! That's a bright quilt! So I added the black to tone it down and it worked perfectly. The black is light weight flannel that I picked up on black Friday. The fabric store had flannel on sale for $1.50 a yard ... I bought the whole bolt. I will border and back the quilt in my extremely cheap flannel as well. It worked out pretty good considering that I will have less than $20 into the whole quilt when finished, and it will fit a twin size bed nicely.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice job, i love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty, and I love the bright colors.
(and the cats shown on this thread)


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Lilith,
your quilt came out great. the cat is just posing for what the quilt would look like with the black border on it!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. I love the colours with the black background -- so bright and happy.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent job! I love brights & blacks.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

First quilt?? Wonderful! You did a geat job!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Very pretty quilt! Your cat is beautiful too!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful quilt and cats!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for the many compliments. I am not a fan of the quilt colors, but my daughters are already calling dibs..... 
The cat however knows that he is a pretty Kitty, and is in charge of just about everything. I guess i forget how lovely he is. I have never had a cat that didn't look just like that. I went 4 years without a cat because I couldn't find one just like him. I always look for a short hair, smooth coat, male, all black cat. One spec of grey or white and it is not living at my house. I got my first one at the age of 3 and have 4 in my lifetime. Not looking forward to the day I have to replace this one tho. Fester (this cat) and tattle tail (my cat at 3 yr old) are by far my two favorites.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My first cat was a Siamese - we had barn cats, but a neighbor raised Siamese, and one of his toms got out and came for a visit. I think I was about five and got to pick out one of the kittens to call mine. I named him Sammy. Since then I've been partial to the pointed animals (love bay horses too).

Quilts and cats - to of my favorite topics!


----------

